# New to Ide hill,Sevenoaks need hay/feed shop advice please



## sweetpea_11 (25 June 2015)

Hi all 

Im moving to new house in couple of weeks and need to get bedding/hay/feed all sorted so im not in panic when i get them there and dont have to take loads with me on the move.

so would love to no local hay people that would deliver big square bales or round bales of hay?

and local feed/bedding shops?

thanks alot


----------



## alsxx (26 June 2015)

Waves! I'm in Ide Hill (well, technically at the bottom lol)! Where abouts are you moving to??

I'm not sure on hay, my supplier doesn't have any left, but maybe worth looking in the local shops for any ads, or asking them for recommendations. Failing that, I have had haylage in the past from the guy that runs Lockskinners, he might be worth a shot http://www.lockskinners.co.uk/contact.html 

For shops:

There is the Elms Equestrian - they also have a small feed place next door that sells small bales of haylage, bedding and a selection of feeds as well as other animal feeds; they will order in for people if they don't have what you need, they are probably the closest. 

There is Baverstocks feeds at Biggin Hill, vast selection, although I haven't trekked that far in a few years!

There is a place in Sundridge called Dibgate Farm, I have never been though so can't vouch for whether they are still in business or what they sell.

Going a bit further the other way, you have Ifield Park at Lingfield, again vast selection and I find them slightly cheaper than other places, I live half way between there and Ide Hill so it's not too far for me to get to.

Feel free to PM me if you need any local advice or want a hacking buddy!


----------



## sweetpea_11 (26 June 2015)

Brilliant thank you so much that's been a great help,moving right near emmetts gardens don't no if thats to far for a hacking buddy but would be nice to. Thank you


----------



## alsxx (26 June 2015)

I am at Winkhurst green, so I hack up yorks hill to get to Ide hill village. I quite often trailer up to the car park at toys hill though (by the fox and hounds) to go out round the bridleways, which is right past/through emmetts. 

You are straight onto the bridleways there, and you can get across to limpsfield chart too - I finally found the route after dragging my husband on foot around the forest! You also have the toll rides around Ide Hill, I don't know how good they are as could never get hold of the coordinator to join! But do check out the Kent interactive map, it lists all the bridleways and I found it invaluable when I first moved to the area (mine used to be at Brasted Chart).

Feel free to get in touch once you are moved, as I say I go out round there a fair bit anyway


----------

